# John Deere 946



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Do any of y'all run a John Deere disc bine? I've been looking into something bigger and have really been looking at John Deere. I want something quiet and that cuts better than my new holland. I'm just torn between the Massey 1472 or the jd 946


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Deere is gonna be a bit heavier. Either one will cut better than the New Holland 13 footer. Never ran a 946 but have worked on a few and like them a lot. I believe the Massey/Hesston 1372 (which I suppose is what you meant) have shear protection now as well so I would call it a wash. I bet the Deere is more money though.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

You might want to consider the new New Holland 313. See my post in this forum.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The Massey is right around 30k +/- 
The Deere? I'm not sure. I can't even find a new one, do they still make them????

The only reason I'm mentioning the Massey is cause it's the same header as the new WR9000 windrowers


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Last I heard they still made the 946. They have been making them for some time now.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I trust new holland on the 313 but I just can't make myself buy an untested product. I will have to look into it a lot more. I know I've always liked my 1410 but I want to pawn it off while its worth something and I really don't like the streaking it does if you don't have brand new blades on it


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Colby, I still have a JD 830 which is a 9 ft 3" cut I think and is a center pivot. I hardly ever see one for sale so I don't know their value. It has been a good machine although I was not happy with it cutting alfalfa. Could never get it to cut clean like my NH and it was too small. It now rests in the machinery shed. Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The new holland 313 looks a lot like they copied a krone design


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Colby, they will all streak if blades are worn, vicon may not as bad but they have three blades.


----------



## longtexan71 (May 13, 2010)

*I ran a NH 1431 for years with no major problems and like the job it did for the most part. I since bought a new 946 moco. I like it a lot better. As other have mentioned it is heavier and I would not think about putting my jd 6420 on it. It takes a tractor with some led in its pencil . Its a serious machine for serious hay production the only way in my opinion to beat it is with a self propelled machine. I have had a less than average year with drought. I have cut over 800 acres with no problems. I only traded because the New Holland Dealership near me closed and there are 5 John Deere Houses within an hour drive of me I m glad I traded though. I didn't think new Holland disc bines could be beat but I was wrong green has my cutter and baler business now. *


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

longtexan71 said:


> *I ran a NH 1431 for years with no major problems and like the job it did for the most part. I since bought a new 946 moco. I like it a lot better. As other have mentioned it is heavier and I would not think about putting my jd 6420 on it. It takes a tractor with some led in its pencil . Its a serious machine for serious hay production the only way in my opinion to beat it is with a self propelled machine. I have had a less than average year with drought. I have cut over 800 acres with no problems. I only traded because the New Holland Dealership near me closed and there are 5 John Deere Houses within an hour drive of me I m glad I traded though. I didn't think new Holland disc bines could be beat but I was wrong green has my cutter and baler business now. *


I have had a JD 946 ever since they came out. Like above statement is takes a 130+ HP tractor. I have one with the steel rollers. No impeller. I had one with an impeller and you could't give me another. Mine will load on the trailer that came with it but they don't make that anymore I have been told. The cutter head is designed so you have limited repair.


----------

